# LJ Blockers Beware.



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Be careful you "block" folks…hehe. Recently, one of my fav. musicians was so bummed out when Roots drummer Questlove blocked him on twitter, he wrote a song about it. It's hilarious.

Reminded me of the "block" option on LJ's. I doubt I'll ever say anything offensive enough on here to have someone block me. But be forewarned if you do, I might have to bust out my guitar and do a little ditty.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I was blocked by someone on here before because I disagreed with their opinion on something… People get so sensitive. I have never and will never block anyone on any social site. It is so silly IMO.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill be blocking you just to see what kind of little number you can come up with and you will not be unblocked until you sing.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The consternation should not be directed at those who block, but at those whose reprehensible behavior *gets them blocked* by so many others.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

But Dan, you blocked me. And I blocked you back. Truth out already.

Oh and the same for the "kat"


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mike, I did not block you! I have never blocked anyone on here. You must have me mixed up with someone.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

^ In fact I just clicked on your page Mike and it gives me the option to block you, not unblock. So ya I never blocked you. I think its silly. It was kind of fun mixing it up with you back in the day…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

If about a dozen people block Red…we could get a album out of this!

While blocking has not been for me up to this point, and hopefully won't be, PK has a point. Some people (trolls)have it coming.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't mind if anyone wants to block me. I can use a #65 block but i'll accept any really.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Uh-oh! Wasn't trying to fan any feuds;-)

Sounds like Mike and Kat have some people on their block list. I triple-dog dare you to unblock those folks. Life's to short brothers. We can all be knuckleheads. Extend each other some grace.

I can play guitar, but you guys really don't want to hear me sing…lol.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Dan, over a year ago you, Shane, and a few others followed Al when he blocked me from HPOYD. All I did was follow suit and you got caught up in it. The funny thing is that you and Shane, nor Al, were part of the specific conversation at the time.

But Shane you DID. And I followed suit in order to maintain a list of you all.

BigRedKnothead, I just usually ignore these folks and don't engage, that is unless they try to brag that they don't block anyone. Then I just point their error out and go my own way.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I dont care who started it i'm blocking all of you. >8~(


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

haha I'm a pretty passive and chill person so I'm not much of a "blocker".

Whoa, OnlyJustME.. thats harsh and just downright dirty!


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Dont let this cute little face fool you. I'm a whirlwind of crazy when i need to be.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Oooo, HM has a list….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Love it, Red!!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL…I haven't ever blocked anyone. Even HM. Al blocked you for like two days if memory serves me correct. So by your "just point out their error and go on my way" is, in fact, an error. I never blocked you. Dan stated he never blocked you. It is not worth arguing over, in your mind you are always right and just in your actions.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I got blocked by someone because I questioned what kind of BS they were putting on a woodworking website(namely a baby dragging around an umbilical cord) needless to say I really don't much care. His loss.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Smitty… "...Oooo, HM has a list……."

And you were on it until recently for the same reason. Don't you just hate people who take notes *;-)*


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't you just hate when this happens:


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

There you go Chuck! **


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

What does 101 stand for James ? Is that your I. Q. ?

(There , you have been initiated newbie , please do not thank me , others did the same for me )
!



!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

try blocking someone sometime … feels good … that is , if you do it with style

makes 'em squeal like a little baby


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I just don't care for you, HM.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Smitty: "...I just don't care for you, HM…."

Then only post on actual WW, stay on topic, and things will work out just fine. Simple…


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Well folks, sorry I brought up such a heated subject.

I will say that it doesn't bother me that much when we get off topic. I care about the people as much as I do the woodworking.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Things are fine as they are, HM.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont see the point in blocking anybody. You might miss something they post that actually interests you. 
.
As a side note, when we were kids my Dad would call us Blockhead when we screwed up.








.
.
.

Does that count?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Never leaves a gap unfilled
Always pays on time
Always fits the bill
He comes well prepared
Cube top, squared-off
Eight corners, 90 degree angles
Flat top, stares straight ahead
Stock parts, blockhead

Never tips over
Stands up on his own
He is a blockhead
Thinking man full grown
He comes well prepared
Cube top, squared-off
Eight corners, 90 degree angles
Flat top, stares straight ahead
Snake eyes, blockhead

Flat top, stares straight ahead
Stock parts, blockhead

Never tips over
Stands up on his own
He is a blockhead
Thinking man full grown
He comes well prepared

Cube top (Blockhead)
Squared-off (Blockhead)
Eight comers (Blockhead)
90 degree angles
Flat top (Blockhead)
Stares straight ahead (Blockhead)
Snake eyes (Blockhead)
Blockhead (Blockhead)
Cube top (Blockhead)
Squared-off (Blockhead)
Eight corners (Blockhead)
90 degree angles
Flat top (Blockhead)
Stares straight ahead (Blockhead)
Stock parts (Blockhead)
Blockhead (Blockhead)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

A quick look at the dynamics of the Block:
Having been associated with many people throughout my adult life who have been through tough times when a relationship doesn't work out, I decided to start a thread about it. I wanted to encourage those who've been through similar hard times to share their war stories. It's here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24687 We all commiserated, except for one judgemental knucklehead who decided to disrupt the flow of good conversation with derisive, condescending comments not germaine to the discussion. Ya wanna be that way? fine… What were you trying to prove?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Come on Kat, I basically said that after, now, some 20-years after your divorce that it was not possible for you to differentiate between the "...yours, hers, and 'ours' property…" thing and inferred that it was time to get over your divorce and move on. Not nice I agree, but it needed to be said. Been divorced myself. Never fun, but life goes on and EVERYONE who goes through it needs to get over it. And I still stand by that statement.

BTW, that was my only post on your thread and then you blocked me AND THEN bashed me. Lesson learned for me, but two decades later you STILL need to get over it.

Sincerely,
Knucklehead


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I couldn't have cared less about the value of my lost property. The whole intent of that thread was to encourage people to share their war stories, which it did quite well. You saw it as an opportunity to post your typical mean-spiritedness, by which you imputed that I was somehow still suffering over a long-lost truckload of stuff. I took the high road by not mentioning you by name… BUT…"peckerheads misunderstand….

I'm glad you're not backing down from your stand on this very important topic.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

@Kat SAID (post#15): ...Horizontal: *I never said that I got exactly HALF of our possessions, in fact,far from it!*....I certainly would not have even considered starting this thread if that was the case. You missed the point entirely. *My stuff had been plundered before the settlement*....

Whatever you say dear friend… whatever you say…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a fascinating sequel in progress. Dare I say it would rival The Return of Ishtar.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@Joe--you were lucky he called you a blockhead…..my Dad had some other rather choice names for me (g) not necessarily needing to be printed on a family oriented forum (g)


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Another useless thread that pretty well sucks…..Now I remember why I haven't been posting on here….Too damn many thinned-skinned people here…....I'm outta here…............


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Everybody , ....get back on the Elevator please !*

( Ding ! ) " First Floor , Free swag and 'nice' threads ! "

( Ding ! ) " Second Floor , Plane goods ! "

( Ding ! ) " Third Floor , Fixtures and jigs ! "

( Ding ! ) " Fourth Floor , Home Refershibals ! "

( Ding ! ) " Fifth Floor , Garden Tenderama ! "

( Ding ! ) " Six Floor , PEE OUI's l'Club du Chateau ! "

( Ding ! ) " Basement , Banana loungers and coffee ! "


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

ha ha ha, funny video.

Big Red way to throw salt in some old wounds! You instigator you…


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

HM- No I never blocked you. You are just trying to get under my skin. That is what you do on here. Look at all the guys here that have a problem with you. What does that say? I don't have a problem with you though. You are entertaining. I know what you are doing and I like it. You like playing the heel and getting that heat. Keep doing your thing brudda.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Dan'um Style SAID:* "...try blocking someone sometime … feels good … that is , if you do it with style
makes 'em squeal like a little baby…"

Boy! Isn't THAT the truth… *;-)*


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I got blocked by The Poopiekat because I told him that a screwdriver bit was readily available at low cost.

True story.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

OK I'm new here so I've got to ask, how can you tell you're blocked by another member?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, if it's Poopiekat, you can just automatically assume you're blocked, for exhibiting (and I quote) "reprehensible behavior"... lol.

For all other members, you can click on their user name to view their home page. If the only option under their picture is "Block", then you're blocked by them.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*nwbusa* was blocked to prevent the NEXT incident from him, not the previous incident. 
Why exhibit the same mean-spirited behavior here, that got you blocked in the first place? Get over it, already.
Waiting for your next performance… don't disappoint us.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm surprised you need to ask that question, poopie, given your self-proclaimed ability to see what the future holds… 

BTW, classic edit there on your last post, PK. Camping this one to the bitter end, are ya?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually Mauricio, I was honestly just trying stay light-hearted and have fun (like the song). But it spiraled fast. Lesson learned.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I have 2 x girlfriends blocked on Facebook and phone due to " stalking" behavior. Other than that i wouldnt block anyone, i find it entertaining to ignore anyone who annoys me. I may miss something. Funny if i blocked.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Jesus guys! Let it go. It's just a website.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I just kill them with super duper kindness but in the end they're still dead. lol


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I was blocked by Horizontal Mike almost a year ago for pointing out that his "My Way or The Highway" attitude was not appreciated. He attacked me on my homepage then blocked my like the pathetic, whiney, little girl he is.

Good to see, in my absence from this site, that he has not changed. Embarrassed that he continues to spew his crap from Texas. Please don't assume the rest of us are like him!

Adios!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan'um just lives to hide in the coffee lounge and show his ability (or stupidity) to insert mindless cartoons into every post.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

jim C is a crusty old turnip

...

and on my block list … by-the-way ….


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

you must live by your computer. HA!
Speaking of old, you're Cro-Magnum.
Try shaving and taking a bath.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

That actually looks like you Dan-Ass


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Viking: "...I was blocked by Horizontal Mike almost a year ago for pointing out that his "My Way or The Highway" attitude was not appreciated. He attacked me on my homepage then blocked my like the pathetic, whiney, little girl he is…."

Hi Viking! Can you whine a bit louder? My hearing is fading due to all the noise!

BTW, still living with that wax figurine of Marylin? I see you took it down… *;-)*


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh how I curse the day I made this forum. An avenue for people to say nasty things about each other was certainly not my intention.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Aye, but Big Red, there's nobody here with a ph.D…I checked….


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Klean yo' Katbox already!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

